# Irish girl 'lost' in Ibiza..



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

So this has been plastered all over Facebook lately. Some Belfast bird went missing in Ibiza, had no contact with her family for 2 weeks or so. Everyone was worried & they had half of the country sharing a post about her disappearance trying to get the word out and get her found safely.










Turns out she was caught trying to smuggle 5.6k of coke out of Peru :lol:

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/news/5064069/Lost-girl-in-Peru-coke-bust.html


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I was expecting it to say she had lost her mobile and her family didnt have a landline.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i had a feeling she was probably just flat out partying but thats priceless lol. and how stupid cud u be to go "missing" while planning moving a loada drugs, surely that wud draw loads of attention to you. lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I would.

Jus saying


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Banged up abroad!


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

5.6kg of coke? She must have strong pelvic floor muscles!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I would.
> 
> Jus saying


Who wouldn't :lol:

Just saying as well haha


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just looked at her facebook profile, the picture comments are quite funny


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ob1 said:


> Just looked at her facebook profile, the picture comments are quite funny


Link?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/michaella.mccollum?fref=ts


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

wonder why so many people are defending her saying 'we all make mistakes'

5.6kg of coke is a MONUMENTAL mistake


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> wonder why so many people are defending her saying 'we all make mistakes'
> 
> 5.6kg of coke is a MONUMENTAL mistake


Not a mistake at all. Pure idiocy is what it is, ah well at least she'll get plenty of action in a Peruvian prison.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I will never understand why people mule drugs when you can just post it! It makes no sense.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not a mistake at all. Pure idiocy is what it is, ah well at least she'll get plenty of action in a Peruvian prison.


she will come back looking like a worn out sock


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuking stupid girl, makes me laugh how on FB people trying to defend her actions silly cow


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mean Peruvian prisons not letting her update her Facebook status..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

5.6kg??

Christ that is a lot!

Looking like spending a long time in prison now, Im guessing it won't be a nice prison over there either!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

tbf if she was reported missing there is a chance she could have been forced into it , kidnapped or whatever. u would have to be seriously retarded to draw that much attention to urself if u knw wat u were doing like. maybe she was that retarded. lol


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just back from Ibiza an hour ago and heard of a Irish girl going missing while over there, didnt expect that ending.....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope she likes panpipes coz that the only pipe she gunna be blowing for a while


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Fcuking stupid girl, makes me laugh how on FB people trying to defend her actions silly cow


 i can never understand this! a few lads i used to know in the pub knew a lad that punched and killed a guy in Leeds when he got sent down they were all in uproar about how crap it was that he got done! durrr he killed a guy just shows how our countrys degenerated you cant defend that or this :no:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

lukeee said:


> I hope she likes panpipes coz that the only pipe she gunna be blowing for a while


No need!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> i can never understand this! a few lads i used to know in the pub knew a lad that punched and killed a guy in Leeds when he got sent down they were all in uproar about how crap it was that he got done! durrr he killed a guy just shows how our countrys degenerated you cant defend that or this :no:


wasnt the lad outside tiger tiger was it? by a boxer?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> wasnt the lad outside tiger tiger was it? by a boxer?


No it was outside fiber if i remember the guy who got killed was absoloutlly siht faced on the cctv! but you cant defend that i wouldnt even defend my brother for doing that


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

D3RF said:


> tbf if she was reported missing there is a chance she could have been forced into it , kidnapped or whatever. u would have to be seriously retarded to draw that much attention to urself if u knw wat u were doing like. maybe she was that retarded. lol


She's Irish... :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I hope she likes panpipes coz that the only pipe she gunna be blowing for a while


Haha! :laugh:



Skye666 said:


> No need!


No need! :nono:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> No it was outside fiber if i remember the guy who got killed was absoloutlly siht faced on the cctv! but you cant defend that i wouldnt even defend my brother for doing that


something similar happened last year. used to work on the headrow, and some lad got punched by a boxer, and it either

killed him instantly, or he hit his head off the curb and died of hypothermia. one of the two but cant remember!

remember it caused an uproar locally


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha! :laugh:
> 
> No need! :nono:


Lol...don't start dr doolittle...yes. No need


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> something similar happened last year. used to work on the headrow, and some lad got punched by a boxer, and it either
> 
> killed him instantly, or he hit his head off the curb and died of hypothermia. one of the two but cant remember!
> 
> remember it caused an uproar locally


Theres been quite a few lately in leeds most have been on middel age to older guys by young dicks tbf! i just dont understand how they can go on facebook and defend these people same as the lass who just got caught smuggeling coke how can you defend that? just shows the chav mentality


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

D3RF said:


> tbf if she was reported missing there is a chance she could have been forced into it , kidnapped or whatever. u would have to be seriously retarded to draw that much attention to urself if u knw wat u were doing like. maybe she was that retarded. lol


It would make u think that hey, problem is regardless the authorities over there couldn't give a fcuk of circumstance she's a foreigner to whitch is as bad as it gets! IMO she will be very lucky indeed to escape with anything less than a life sentence witch means life over there whatever she's looking at spending at least next 10yrs in sing sing.

Now to what happened who knows, but this is what I see, she does come across as the sort of girl to be money hungry may e she's not but the way she presents herself would strongly suggest this. So doing it for the £ is very plasuable.

Ok so she would have to be thick as pig **** to know she's missing half of Ibiza are looking for her airports will be on alert, so to travel under her own name with 5.6kg in her case is to stupid for words.

BUT in the same respect so would the smugglers! They want it to get through so to mule this girl by force is also thick as pig **** smugglers aren't as a rule that thick! They want inconspicuous mules not the most raving on top girl at that time in that part of the world.

Weighing it all up IMO and it is my opinion she's got on to this 'chance' some how whilst in Ibiza and gone off to do it but not told anyone (friends family) any thing ie no cover story and may not of expected or known how much fuss her just disappearing would stir up.

Obviously she's aware now lol

So IMO she full well knew what her was doing.

If it was me I'm sorry but been forced to do it I'd of turned myself into the police at the airport given them the coke and told them what had happened. Ok youd still be in **** but car far less than actually trying to smuggle the s

Stuff.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> She's Irish... :whistling:


ur blue and bald! :tongue:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My best mate got 10 years when he got caught at Manchester Airport coming back from Venezuela with a street value of 6 million.

He served just over 6 years!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> My best mate got 10 years when he got caught at Manchester Airport coming back from Venezuela with a street value of 6 million.
> 
> He served just over 6 years!


He did well there importing in this country usually start around the 14yr mark, it we give that sort of sentence you can bet your life there's will be much worse! Do they have the death penalty over there anyone know? Cause that is entirely possible if they do.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> It would make u think that hey, problem is regardless the authorities over there couldn't give a fcuk of circumstance she's a foreigner to whitch is as bad as it gets! IMO she will be very lucky indeed to escape with anything less than a life sentence witch means life over there whatever she's looking at spending at least next 10yrs in sing sing.
> 
> Now to what happened who knows, but this is what I see, *she does come across as the sort of girl to be money hungry may e she's not but the way she presents herself would strongly suggest this*. So doing it for the £ is very plasuable.
> 
> ...


how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

For all everyone knows she could of been planning this for months, she's hardly going to start shouting to people before she goes Ibiza that she's bringing back 5.6 kilo, when people go it's out of character or what not, well obviously most people with any sort of braincells don't shout about big time illegal activity.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> how did you come to this conclusion?


She has a vagina.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> It would make u think that hey, problem is regardless the authorities over there couldn't give a fcuk of circumstance she's a foreigner to whitch is as bad as it gets! IMO she will be very lucky indeed to escape with anything less than a life sentence witch means life over there whatever she's looking at spending at least next 10yrs in sing sing.
> 
> Now to what happened who knows, but this is what I see, she does come across as the sort of girl to be money hungry may e she's not but the way she presents herself would strongly suggest this. So doing it for the £ is very plasuable.
> 
> ...


i think imo what happened is a mixture of her being pressured into it but also accepting to do it, hence she tried to board the plane with the stuff...

maybe she was thinking as her back up plan that she could "go missing" before hand , then when travelling back for some reason think they mite be so delighted to see her they wouldnt even bother to check her bags...

seems like a pretty stupid plot the fact of even attempting it while everybody is looking for u so that could be her pretty stupid idea?

suppose only she will ever know.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> He did well there importing in this country usually start around the 14yr mark, it we give that sort of sentence you can bet your life there's will be much worse! Do they have the death penalty over there anyone know? Cause that is entirely possible if they do.


Probably would of never seen him again if he was caught over there I reckon!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> No need!


Im sorry my dear but she does not have my sympathy


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

That's an article from sun.. She was probably found in Bournemouth with 5kilos of diet coke.. Useless paper


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> That's an article from sun.. She was probably found in Bournemouth with 5kilos of diet coke.. Useless paper


You an LFC fan or something? It's being reported by most of the major newspapers. Just type Michaella McCollum Connolly into Google.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I wonder if people would be tripping over themselves to defend her if she wasn't fit as fvck.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

As the saying if you cant to the time dont do the crime.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> how did you come to this conclusion?


Because I'm a very good judge of character as a rule I'm rarely far from the mark, you can tell a lot about someone from there face book profile, and that's the impression it left me with.

Like I said its only my opinion at the end of the day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Because I'm a very good judge of character as a rule I'm rarely far from the mark, you can tell a lot about someone from there face book profile, and that's the impression it left me with.
> 
> Like I said its only my opinion at the end of the day


 :blush:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

empzb said:


> I was expecting it to say she had lost her mobile and her family didnt have a landline.


Why's that now?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Someone who I knew once ( a mate ofc) was offered £4k to do a run to yard & back...he didn't do it though.

:whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> wonder why so many people are defending her saying 'we all make mistakes'
> 
> 5.6kg of coke is a MONUMENTAL mistake


lols well she is from Tyrone...they wouldn't be the sharpest


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

God she's beautiful, I very much doubt its as clear cut as the media make out.

Like said previously probably forced to do it, in fear for her life.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

According to the newspaper today, she had a sidekick who was also packing extra in her suitcase.

I've no sympathy to be honest. I've travelled quite a bit and have yet to have a mystery man in Raybans unzip my massive suitcase with very few clothes in and pack some packages in there without me knowing.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> God she's beautiful, I very much doubt its as clear cut as the media make out.
> 
> Like said previously probably forced to do it, in fear for her life.


Would you pick a beautiful woman though if you wanted to smuggle drugs in?? Surely the security guards would notice her, point her out to others and if she's acting suspiciously which I'm sure she would have been then she'd get caught easier.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im irish to,,,so what kind of coke was it?

Diet or full sugar coke:clap:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Would you pick a beautiful woman though if you wanted to smuggle drugs in?? Surely the security guards would notice her, point her out to others and if she's acting suspiciously which I'm sure she would have been then she'd get caught easier.


It's a bit like the good looking hookers are forced into doing it yet the uglier ones do it because they're wrong uns.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

That'll learn her.

Lol at everyone defending her, oh she was probably forced. No, she was just stupid and has been caught. Pepper your Angus and enjoy the jail time.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Have to laugh at ones on her facebook saying "oh shes just made a silly mistake, leave her alone etc"

If it was a 20 year old fella they'd all be out in droves calling him stupid and pathetic scum.

She is pretty......pretty ****ing stupid.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

either she was forced to do it ,or shes got bigger balls than me ..

she must of been really hard up to say yes to doing that.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

mate over i ibiza said people said she was involved with a dodgy bar owner in the west end


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> either she was forced to do it ,or shes got bigger balls than me ..
> 
> she must of been really hard up to say yes to doing that.


The thing is I know loads of people like her who are big into the Ibiza scene, and they all without exception spend every weekend getting off their heads on mcat and wearing sunglasses inside clubs. Anyone saying "she was forced" obviously doesn't know how much mcat a few grands worth of muling money would have bought her :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> The thing is I know loads of people like her who are big into the Ibiza scene, and they all without exception spend every weekend getting off their heads on mcat and wearing sunglasses inside clubs. Anyone saying "she was forced" obviously doesn't know how much mcat a few grands worth of muling money would have bought her :lol:


clearly a drug trafficking mastermind


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

From FB


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> clearly a drug trafficking mastermind


Thanks mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Thanks mate


for what?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> for what?


Kind words


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Kind words


oh ok. you're welcome


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It's a damn shame if you ask me, when I went to Ibiza last the coke I bought was absolute ****. 30% pure if that...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It's a damn shame if you ask me, when I went to Ibiza last the coke I bought was absolute ****. 30% pure if that...


Why not try it before buying it?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Because i was off my nut and he was a big black man, I did get a nice Rolex thrown in. Not sure if its legit though...


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good book about a Bolivian prison called "Marching Powder" if any body is interested.

No fit Irish girls in it though.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Aslan said:


> Good book about a Bolivian prison called "Marching Powder" if any body is interested.
> 
> No fit Irish girls in it though.


"Snowblind" is a cracking book by an ex toot smuggler, very well written and uber amusing to boot.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Read Mr Nice, it'd about Howard marks. He lives by me, well he's from here and see him round now and again!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

The other girl involved who got caught is from Glasgow. http://news.stv.tv/west-central/235684-scots-teenager-arrested-at-airport-in-peru-over-drug-trafficking/


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

tamara said:


> Read Mr Nice, it'd about Howard marks. He lives by me, well he's from here and see him round now and again!


Sh!t!!! I aint sponsored you yet!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Sh!t!!! I aint sponsored you yet!


Next Saturday I'm doing it love


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

tamara said:


> Next Saturday I'm doing it love


Righto, im on it!!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Good book about a Bolivian prison called "Marching Powder" if any body is interested.
> 
> No fit Irish girls in it though.





tamara said:


> Read Mr Nice, it'd about Howard marks. He lives by me, well he's from here and see him round now and again!





AnnesBollocks said:


> "Snowblind" is a cracking book by an ex toot smuggler, very well written and uber amusing to boot.


All great books. Marching powder and snowblind were both pure quality! eating smoke is another good one... trainspotting is great too if u cn handle the way scottish is written.

love all howard marks stuff as well. read all his books. he has 2 crime fiction ones out as well they both pretty good too.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It's a damn shame if you ask me, when I went to Ibiza last the coke I bought was absolute ****. 30% pure if that...


lol makes me laugh when people try throw percentages about for crap they have bought off of some random bloke when they were out. Did you weigh it all out before you washed it up with your on the go lab kit then? '30% pure if that' :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> lol makes me laugh when people try throw percentages about for crap they have bought off of some random bloke when they were out. Did you weigh it all out before you washed it up with your on the go lab kit then? '30% pure if that' :lol:


It was a guesstimation on how much I chewed my face off and the **** I spoke that night, apologies for not getting all Einstein over it when I was chasin the beaver Pablo...


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

It's no fun sitting in customs gingerly trying not to look like you don't want to sh1t out 5.6k of coke


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

artful_dodger87 said:


> The other girl involved who got caught is from Glasgow. http://news.stv.tv/west-central/235684-scots-teenager-arrested-at-airport-in-peru-over-drug-trafficking/


Cheers for sharing.

Wonder what these girls are likely to get sentence wise? Gonna follow it closely.

Makes you wonder if many people actually still get away with doing what they did (loaded in the suitcase) and they were just the few who got caught.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Who reckons she'd done a run before? 5.6 kg seems an insane amount for a novice to attempt. (NOT speaking from empirical knowledge.)

Customs (of varying countries) probably had her pinged ages before she actually took the fateful trip.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zola said:


> Cheers for sharing.
> 
> Wonder what these girls are likely to get sentence wise? Gonna follow it closely.
> 
> Makes you wonder if many people actually still get away with doing what they did (loaded in the suitcase) and they were just the few who got caught.


Hasn't she already got 15 years


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zola said:


> Cheers for sharing.
> 
> Makes you wonder if many people actually still get away with doing what they did (loaded in the suitcase) and they were just the few who got caught.


From watching programmes it seems every one is paid off however, the police say to the smugglers you have to give them someone now and again otherwise its batent when no arrests are made. It wouldn't surprise me if these girls were ear marked for it; To appease the powers that be!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> From watching programmes it seems every one is paid off however, the police say to the smugglers you have to give them someone now and again otherwise its batent when no arrests are made. It wouldn't surprise me if these girls were ear marked for it; To appease the powers that be!


that's some wild leap you just took


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> that's some wild leap you just took


Yeah I'd make a fine judge in court I'm sure!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

god and peru so far away shes not gonns get many visitors


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

thread is slowly turning in to an embarrassing string of theories by those that think they are in the know from reading books and watching documentaries


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> thread is slowly turning in to an embarrassing string of theories by those that think they are in the know from reading books and watching documentaries


lols soz we cant all be speaking from actual drug smuggling experience


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lols soz we cant all be speaking from actual drug smuggling experience


people are writing some of them in the manner that they are pretty much bang on fact though, and some are so far fetched its stupid


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> people are writing some of them in the manner that they are pretty much bang on fact though, and some are so far fetched its stupid


welcome to uk-m haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> people are writing some of them in the manner that they are pretty much bang on fact though, and some are so far fetched its stupid


I said 'it wouldn't surprise me' hardly stating fact


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

i thought too that she has probably done more than one trip too ...


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> god and peru so far away shes not gonns get many visitors


Visitors are the least of we worrys. I'm sure she'll have enough visitors to her cell late at night.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

how did they catch her?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

flecks said:


> how did they catch her?


There were two of them. Think it's mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

It's her parents I feel sorry for. That girl has ruined many more lives than just her own.

I don't believe she was forced into it. The first thing I would do is go to the first copper in the airport in Ibiza and give them the story.

And what ever about bringing a bit of stuff for personal use from home, I could imagine that. But 5kg from ****ing Peru???


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dorian Gray said:


> It's her parents I feel sorry for. That girl has ruined many more lives than just her own.
> 
> I don't believe she was forced into it. The first thing I would do is go to the first copper in the airport in Ibiza and give them the story.


Very true re the family. Plus she'll be a lot more "wizened" looking when she eventually gets out and on the wrong side of the biological clock.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

According to that last article posted, 7 years is the going rate for the amount she had on her.. could be worse.

One thing's for sure, she will be a different person when it's all over.

As for the facebook comments, they're just showing a bit of empathy imo, it's different when 18/19 yr olds are involved.. they're just clueless kids probably enticed by the money initially and then pressured into going through with it. If you've seen Banged up abroad you'll know that a lot of them do feel helpless and want to back out, but the gangs won't let it happen.

Flagged for travelling from Ibiza, flagged again for being a missing person, flagged for travelling back to Spain which is where most of Peru's coke exports go.. and the fact that they were two young girls, even more suspicious. Did they ever have a chance?

I don't think she didn't phone her family 'cause she was trying to hide it from them - didn't have to say she was in Peru smuggling coke did she? The more likely explanation is that the people she was with weren't allowing her to.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

flecks said:


> how did they catch her?


I am sure she was walking like John Wayne if she was concealing 5kg of drugs in her furry cavern, so probably not too hard to spot :tongue:

But on a serious note, I guess security is similar to ours in that they use sniffer dogs on luggage and passengers


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Very true re the family. Plus she'll be a lot more "wizened" looking when she eventually gets out and on the wrong side of the biological clock.


lols true but having kids prob least of her worries now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i just cannot understand why someone in their right mind would think what she did was a good idea&#8230;..

takes all sorts i guess


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i just cannot understand why someone in their right mind would think what she did was a good idea&#8230;..
> 
> takes all sorts i guess


Some blokes probably bought a few bottles and waved some paper in her face one night. Naive people are easily talked into things when they see abit of money.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2388688/As-girls-face-25-years-jail-smuggling-1-5million-cocaine-Ibiza-gangs-targeting-Britons-drug-mules.html

Id say they are fu~~~d!!!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Deserves everything thats coming to her, her pretty face so wont get her out of this one, if it was some lass of the same age with a face like a box of smashed crabs did it she'd get no sympathy

Cant really blame it on her age either unless she has the mental age of a potatoe, from the age of about 8 I knew smuggling class A's would land you in a whole world of trouble so at 19 she should of known the score


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No need!


Zero sympathy. You play with fire, you'll get burnt.



Loveleelady said:


> lols well she is from Tyrone...they wouldn't be the sharpest


Shhh, don't say "Tyrone" too loudly when @jon-kent is around, he'll get excited :lol:



SwAn1 said:


> From watching programmes it seems every one is paid off however, the police say to the smugglers you have to give them someone now and again otherwise its batent when no arrests are made. It wouldn't surprise me if these girls were ear marked for it; To appease the powers that be!


Fvck sending someone with the sole intention of getting them caught with 5.6kg :lol: That's a lot to waste!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> people are writing some of them in the manner that they are pretty much bang on fact though, and some are so far fetched its stupid


Are you an international drug smuggler with first hand experience then, or are you just guessing too?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Are you an international drug smuggler with first hand experience then, or are you just guessing too?


Probably smuggled a gram of grass back from Amsterdam once upon a time.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It was a guesstimation on how much I chewed my face off and the **** I spoke that night, apologies for not getting all Einstein over it when I was chasin the beaver Pablo...


i'm guessing your around the 18-20 mark so i'll draw the line over all of this now


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I hid a couple of joints worth of pot in my false leg when I went to corfu with me parents when I was about 16, never been so scared  still makes me a better drugs smuggler then this b1tch, I didnt get caught


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I think having a bird who looks like that with 5kg of charlie up her muff would possibly be the best date EVER!


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Are you an international drug smuggler with first hand experience then, or are you just guessing too?


ive not paid for a single thing every time ive been to ibiza


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> i'm guessing your around the 18-20 mark so i'll draw the line over all of this now


30 :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> ive not paid for a single thing every time ive been to ibiza


must have had a pretty boring time


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> must have had a pretty boring time


nah


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> ive not paid for a single thing every time ive been to ibiza


Its nice that mum and dad are still lookin after you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Its nice that mum and dad are still lookin after you


indeed. free accommodation, drinks and toffees


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

7k each is seemingly what they were offered.

Glasgow bints parents live in nice area in 450k house.

Greedy bitch.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

some things are nowhere near as hard as you think, i don't really need to say anymore


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

These type of threads crack me up, as soon as i saw the title i knew it was gonna be full of people claiming all sorts.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> some things are nowhere near as hard as you think, i don't really need to say anymore


It becomes a tad more difficult when you start bandying about your skills in a certain area on public websites


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Lew1s said:


> some things are nowhere near as hard as you think, i don't really need to say anymore


Viagra mate will solve that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> ive not paid for a single thing every time ive been to ibiza


Amazing how much you can get for your ring piece isn't it?

........allegedly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

resten said:


> Amazing how much you can get for your ring piece isn't it?
> 
> ........allegedly


Yep, i was down in Brighton on the weekend and i reckon i could've made a mint if i liked havin my sh1t pushed in.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Yep, i was down in Brighton on the weekend and i reckon i could've made a mint if i liked havin my sh1t pushed in.


Nah man, it's not a great market here, yea demand is high, but so is supply


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh when i saw irish girl lost in ibiza i thought it might have something to do with @RACK


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> Zero sympathy. You play with fire, you'll get burnt.
> 
> Shhh, don't say "Tyrone" too loudly when @jon-kent is around, he'll get excited :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oops what happened there. My comment was referring to the guy saying she will be getting panpipes. I agree playing with fire gets u burnt. @resten


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

If they had let me bang her beforehand she could have been able to carry 10kg!

Edit: An thats just in her fart pipe.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

I think she was forced or tricked into it if not then she made a stupid mistake and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Mate how the **** could you be forced to fly to Peru from Ibiza, load up with coke and fly back?

If some pr**k tried to trick/force you into it you would just go the airport cops, report it and fly home.

They are just two unbelievably naive and stupid girls...thats it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zola said:


> Mate how the **** could you be forced to fly to Peru from Ibiza, load up with coke and fly back?
> 
> If some pr**k tried to trick/force you into it you would just go the airport cops, report it and fly home.
> 
> They are just two unbelievably naive and stupid girls...thats it.


They could have threatened her family and friends, easy to know where she lives by looking at her ID. They could be serious threats with so much money on the line.

I don't think that happened btw, but just saying it's not as easy as it sounds just reporting it to the police and going on your way when massive drug dealers know your full name, where your from, your family and friends etc.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2389737/Terrified-Michaella-McCollum-Connolly-Melissa-Reid-locked-Peruvian-jail-cocaine-smuggling.html

unsure whether its been posted, but more info here. could face a year awaiting trial :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Defo nothing to do with me....... I was out of it for a full week lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Both deserve everything they get tbh.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Well me might not no the full story

Relax don't be angry


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Poor girl, I would say make her spend the rest of the season in ibiza just on water - no drugs or alcohol. seems a fair punishment


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Too many flights and chances to approach security behind closed doors. Going from Ibiza to Peru they had two chances on departing and arriving. They used an internal flight (doesn't say airline or private) so won't use that. Then from Peru back to Ibiza, they got caught in Peru but they had another chance before luggage was checked to approach security.

If the people knew where they lived/their family home, then they stress that fact so the authorities in their home country are alerted to protect their family at the known location.

If they had minders for the trips, the minders would have a bit of distance from the girls at the airports, they could have said to a security staff member. I need to talk to you in private please take me to a private area/room.

Just theories, as has been noted the details are not all there in news reports so far.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

So now they are saying they were 'forced to carry it' and didnt know there was drugs inside. Hmm yeah sure.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

give them a few years at most, fcuk sake the drugs were going to Ibiza, everyone takes them there, plus always find it funny how so many complain bout people 'drug dealing' etc but take drugs themselves...if government decided tomorrow they could tax drugs, then they will be legal and everyones mind would be changed on their opinion of drugs


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Zola said:


> So now they are saying they were 'forced to carry it' and didnt know there was drugs inside. Hmm yeah sure.


I read in the paper this morning that they were both offered 10k each & an all expenses paid holiday in Peru for doing it.

Well atleast getting they're all expenses paid trip to Peru, not the accommodation they expected though is it :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

not the brightest

im surprised they havent checked the girl on the lefts hair she looks like she could have 4 kg in there


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> give them a few years at most, fcuk sake the drugs were going to Ibiza, everyone takes them there, plus always find it funny how so many complain bout people 'drug dealing' etc but take drugs themselves...if government decided tomorrow they could tax drugs, then they will be legal and everyones mind would be changed on their opinion of drugs


Do you take drugs ?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Some set on her , silly cow to be at that game


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

For some reason that Michaella reminds me of Minnie Mouse with hair like that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Enhance said:


> Do you take drugs ?


depends, are you my daddy?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> depends, are you my daddy?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


>


answer your question

a) my mummies husband

B) and my mummy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> For some reason that Michaella reminds me of Minnie Mouse with hair like that.


She reminds me a bit of a bloke!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

crack w ho re


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ill just go to Peru and pack loads of werid foods and crisps that weight 4 times what they say they do, it will be easy.

Anyone think they have been set up to allow customs their big catch to allow safe passage of **** loads more?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-23678837

not so pretty without makeup as it turns out lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cgospodinov said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-23678837
> 
> not so pretty without makeup as it turns out lol


That's 90% of women.

Find one that looks good without it and she's a keeper!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Enhance said:


> Poor girl, I would say make her spend the rest of the season in ibiza just on water - no drugs or alcohol. seems a fair punishment


IBIZA WITH NO DRINK OR DRUGS???? WTF? After all these poor girls are going through why on earth would you wish such a pure evil and calculated punishment for them?

Jesus christ, there's always one that has to go TOO F*CKING FAR and there's only one person more evil on this whole planet i can think of at this time










Now get yourself to the Church/Mosque/Temple/Synagogue/Exorcist, repent and try and redeem your soul whilst i try and process your horrible notion of "No drink and drugs" in Ibiza:crying:


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> depends, are you my daddy?


No but I am a friend of his


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Enhance said:


> No but I am a friend of his


you the 'friend' who used to sneak into my room late at night when I was 5years old?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you the 'friend' who used to sneak into my room late at night when I was 5years old?


You sure you didn't invite him in to play with your "action man"?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> You sure you didn't invite him in to play with your "action man"?


I did, but he kept insisting the Action Man was down my PJ's


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

PharmaDub said:


> http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/video-model-michealla-tells-peruvian-airport-police-im-irish-29493585.html


Coming from NI she could have claimed either Irish or British. I hold both passports - generally travel on the Irish as you get less hassle at some airports, but always have the British passport in case something happens. She'll find Irish consular assistance a bit lacking compared to British.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-23678837
> 
> not so pretty without makeup as it turns out lol


You're a **** if you wouldn't smash it still


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Peruvian cocaine :drool:

Silly bugger she is anyway.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

No sympathy for them at all. Didn't they watch brokedown palace when they were younger?

Scares the crap out of me stuff like this does.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Shocking!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

tamara said:


> No sympathy for them at all. Didn't they watch brokedown palace when they were younger?
> 
> Scares the crap out of me stuff like this does.


In my younger days I got caught in Bridgend with some on me, filled with terror I was.

I imagine their hearts fell through their asses the moment customs called them over


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

PharmaDub said:


> Is 11kg of coke not a lot to waste though, street value over a mill. 1.5kg each might have been little enough to sacrifice


11,000 grams estimated at £1.5m?? that's £136 a gram...... Probably worth a few grand for the dealers in the whole scheme of things, if that covers up/keeps customs quiet whilst try smuggle a tonne through somewhere else I'm sure they won't mind!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

11kg of pure would probably make a billion euros the amount it gets bashed in Ibiza ha


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> That's 90% of women.
> 
> Find one that looks good without it and she's a keeper!


Really?? Then pretty much all the ones I know are from that 10% lol.



resten said:


> You're a **** if you wouldn't smash it still


who said i wouldnt?? :laugh: anyway leave that topic for another board haha


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Now saying they were kidnapped and forced at gunpoint


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

that irish girls a fox


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> that irish girls a fox


She'll look more like roadkill when they finish with her in prison.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> She'll look more like roadkill when they finish with her in prison.


feel sorry for them both tbh. especially if they were forced into it


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

No way they were forced into it. Even if they were 'kidnapped at gun point' why didn't they tell someone at the airport? Those places are filled with Police, security, customs, etc. and you can't take any knives/guns through security. All they had to do was check their bags in and, even if someone was with them to make sure they got on the plane, once through security they could tell security or the Police what was happening.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Only thing they will be getting forced into is a peruvian butch ****'s minge for few years.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

warsteiner said:


> No way they were forced into it. Even if they were 'kidnapped at gun point' why didn't they tell someone at the airport? Those places are filled with Police, security, customs, etc. and you can't take any knives/guns through security. All they had to do was check their bags in and, even if someone was with them to make sure they got on the plane, once through security they could tell security or the Police what was happening.


As has already been said though, if you knew these guys were heavy duty and have shown you pics of your family and know where they live etc then you'd do anything to protect them. Obviously it's stupid to put yourself in the company of these people in the first place but it's not as easy as people think to just walk away from a situation like that.

There's some horrible people out there in this world, especially in the drug trade.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Smitch said:


> As has already been said though, if you knew these guys were heavy duty and have shown you pics of your family and know where they live etc then you'd do anything to protect them. Obviously it's stupid to put yourself in the company of these people in the first place but it's not as easy as people think to just walk away from a situation like that.
> 
> There's some horrible people out there in this world, especially in the drug trade.


Yep.

As I brought up earlier, they can see your ID so have your exact address. They only would have to go on your Facebook to see who your family and friends are and even where they spend their evenings.

Then it's whether the airport security etc believe you. Doubt you'd be in a position to give any real names. Whether the airport security can be trusted and won't just deliver you to the people you nearly lost a lot of money for.

I can't see why people think its always so simple as to tell security, nobody would be forced in to it that way lol


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You're right that it's easy for me to say they could have told the authorities but it's also just as easy for them to say thay they were forced to do it when they got caught. I suppose we'll have to wait and see what comes out in the trial.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

warsteiner said:


> You're right that it's easy for me to say they could have told the authorities but it's also just as easy for them to say thay they were forced to do it when they got caught. I suppose we'll have to wait and see what comes out in the trial.


I reckon they'll go down but get a lenient sentence due to the high profile nature of the case and the fact they're both young British women.

Probably 5 years minimum.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

2 young girls working in Ibiza for the summer...

1 says to the other "lets go to Peru and try and smuggle a couple of kg of coke out"........ No. 2 say "yep, great idea, I'll just go pack my bags".

Something doesn't add up for sure.

They look guilty a sin though in the videos.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Paisleylad said:


> View attachment 133136


Bit worried for a moment as the right hand girls black luggage looked like mine, thankfully it's different.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

warsteiner said:


> You're right that it's easy for me to say they could have told the authorities but it's also just as easy for them to say thay they were forced to do it when they got caught. I suppose we'll have to wait and see what comes out in the trial.


Yeah i bet it's the standard defence for people who get caught.

Although I can't imagine many get off with it because of that? As I assume it's difficult to prove you were forced. Even more so if you weren't


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Id check the one on the lefts hair.. At least room for 5kilo in there.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Yeah i bet it's the standard defence for people who get caught.
> 
> Although I can't imagine many get off with it because of that? As I assume it's difficult to prove you were forced. Even more so if you weren't


It will be the same as people caught smuggling drugs in Thailand. They will go down for a few years, the UK government will get the sentence reduced slightly and after a couple of years they will be able to serve the rest of the sentence in the UK. And the only people who will really know whether they were forced to do it or not will be the girls themselves.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The irish girl is so guilty its not even funny. Did you see her on the news yesterday, all smiles and joking!!! Far too comfortable for my liking.

If you were forced into this and facing possible time in the clink you'd be going nuts with rage / fear.

An innocent girl would be crying 24/7

Either that or it hasnt hit her yet. At all.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Anyone else notice that this girl worked in the Amsterdam bar in Ibiza.

That bar has one hell of a reputation....

Check the comments

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/peru-arrests-ibiza-connection-violent-2168534


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Dont know why the British gov is trying to do so much to help here. She is Irish, let the Irish foot the bill.
> 
> Silly girls


She's Northern Irish, that's why they are helping.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Dont know why the British gov is trying to do so much to help here. She is Irish, let the Irish foot the bill.
> 
> Silly girls


Both are British due to living in Scotland and Northern Ireland, however I noticed the Irish consulate in Lima was being interviewed about it as he is attempting to help them. I had the misfortune of dealing with this same guy a few years ago when I got my passport nicked in Peru. Let's just say if it's up to him to help them then they may as well just give up now. He's an absolute idiot who I wouldn't trust with a balloon . Ironically, I remember him bragging to me and my missus about how he "usually deals with much more serious matters such as drug smuggling". I remember thinking "you're so full of ****"&#8230;. LOL


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

RS4 said:


> One is Irish as it says on her passport, she was born and lived in northern ireland but choose to be irish like the rest of her family


Fair enough, maybe that's why the Irish consulate is helping then. The other girl is still British therefore the Bristish government would be responsible for her anyway


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RS4 said:


> I suppose, but she is an Irish Citizen so I think they should be chipping in aswell. *Always seems like we are bailing the Irish out*, they dont bring a whole lot to the party


you fooking serious??? give the 6 counties back and we'll happily go along our way


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Robleerob said:


> Fair enough, maybe that's why the Irish consulate is helping then. The other girl is still British therefore the Bristish government would be responsible for her anyway


Born in Northern Ireland means we can hold both passports - quite handy. But she'd have been better claiming British. The UK gov have an agreement with Peru over transferring inmates to serve time at home and the Irish gov have no such agreement in place. Plus the Irish gov doesn't have a good relationship with most southern American countries as we were caught training too many of their terrorists .......


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

MrM said:


> Born in Northern Ireland means we can hold both passports - quite handy. But she'd have been better claiming British. The UK gov have an agreement with Peru over transferring inmates to serve time at home and the Irish gov have no such agreement in place. Plus the Irish gov doesn't have a good relationship with most southern American countries as we were caught training too many of their terrorists .......


Surely it would probably depend on what passport she had with her when she was in the country tho, giving her little choice.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Pitty it didnt work this way, but as she was born and raised in Northern Ireland part of the UK the brit gov will no doubt sort her out as best as they can giving her the same treatment as the other girl even though she choose to be irish with her irish passport and i doubt they will go to the same extent as the british gov


One of the problems with travelling on an Irish passport is the lack of embassies - the girl from Lurgan is using the Irish embassy in Mexico I think, and I'm guessing they have plenty other things going on.

Meanwhile the UK navy busted approximately 300 million of coke in a speed boat in the Caribbean somewhere. If your gonna get caught ... do it properly.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Robleerob said:


> Surely it would probably depend on what passport she had with her when she was in the country tho, giving her little choice.


I generally bring both of mine, but if all she had was her Irish one then she's slightly more ****ed than the Scottish girl. IMHO neither will get much help, they'll be expected to fund their own defense etc


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

RS4 said:


> thought she was from dungannon?


Could be, neither is particularly pleasant.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> That's 90% of women.
> 
> Find one that looks good without it and she's a keeper!


Lol...I think this is more girls today in their teens - late 20s ... I hate the stuff


----------



## Edinburgh1971 (Jul 31, 2013)

8500 euros is the going rate for 5kg say the Bolivain Government. :innocent:


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

MrM said:


> One of the problems with travelling on an Irish passport is the lack of embassies - the girl from Lurgan is using the Irish embassy in Mexico I think, and I'm guessing they have plenty other things going on.


Yeh, from what I could gather on the news the Irish consulate in Lima that I refered to earlier had retired, so what exactly he'll do I dunno.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It's a damn shame if you ask me, when I went to Ibiza last the coke I bought was absolute ****. 30% pure if that...


Lol 30% would have your buzzing off your tits mate.. stuff you get round here which they say is pure for 100 quid a gram is barley 20


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Lol 30% would have your buzzing off your tits mate.. stuff you get round here which they say is pure for 100 quid a gram is barley 20


Yep a dealer near me was at a house party flogging coke, everyone was saying how decent it was and to get some. He got busted a day or two later and it was in the local rag, his coke, which everyne thought was great was 5% lol


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

RS4 said:


> I suppose, but she is an Irish Citizen so I think they should be chipping in aswell. Always seems like we are bailing the Irish out, *they dont bring a whole lot to the party*


Apparently coke, and lots of it!!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Girl obviously wanted to make some money through her ibiza connections. Probs ended up partying in a villa in the hills somewhere and was approached. Quick way to make her self some money. Ended badly. Tried to make up a story to get away with it. Seems pretty black and white to me.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

dusher said:


> Girl obviously wanted to make some money through her ibiza connections. Probs ended up partying in a villa in the hills somewhere and was approached. Quick way to make her self some money. Ended badly. Tried to make up a story to get away with it. Seems pretty black and white to me.


This basically is the shortened version but hits all the bases.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RS4 said:


> Here's an interesting fact. According to a recent poll, 52 per cent of Northern Ireland's Catholics wish to remain in the United Kingdom, against just 33 per cent who wish to have a united Ireland. the eurozone is down the pan and most catholics in northern ireland are now unionists


Another useless poll, how many was asked, who conducted, etc...wonder how much has been made off Ireland's back..regardless of money, no country has a right to be illegally occupied by another


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Show on right now on bbc3 about cocaine in peru


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zola said:


> Show on right now on bbc3 about cocaine in peru


Its pretty w4nk the presenter wasn't sure where peru even was or that it sold cocaine on the scale it does


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RS4 said:


> No point getting into politics on here, but the majority of people will vote to remain part of the UK when the time comes. Why would the majority of Catholics in northern ireland no loner wish to remain in the UK? They will be no better off under irish law and spending the euro. Obviously there is the minority who won't let you the past and hope to be a 32 county state one day under irish law but I cant see that coming anytime soon.
> 
> Anyway each to their own and the irish girl is in for bad times ahead all im saying I doubt the irish gov will do on par what the brit gov will do for her


It'll happen at some stage regardless of when..once recession ends and things are good, it'll become a focus again...anyway it's the only way to begin to work at brings 2 communities together


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

This presenter is a dick lol


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Going to court today. Pleading not guilty. Im no lawyer but to me the odds dont look good for them.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RS4 said:


> No point getting into politics on here, but the majority of people will vote to remain part of the UK when the time comes. Why would the majority of Catholics in northern ireland no loner wish to remain in the UK? They will be no better off under irish law and spending the euro. Obviously there is the minority who won't let you the past and hope to be a 32 county state one day under irish law but I cant see that coming anytime soon.
> 
> Anyway each to their own and the irish girl is in for bad times ahead all im saying I doubt the irish gov will do on par what the brit gov will do for her


totally! you've got your hardcore bitter backward few but the rest of us are moving on


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Heard on the radio this morning they're going to be charged and could wait up to 3 years to be sentenced for up to 15 years, what a waste of a life.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> totally! you've got your hardcore bitter backward few but the rest of us are moving on


your a moron...vast majority want a united Ireland in nationalists communities, your fcuking side is the worse, look at all the trouble you caused from xmas with the 'fleg' issue...countless business going under in Belfast city centre due to your demonstrations


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

barsnack said:


> your a moron...vast majority want a united Ireland in nationalists communities, your fcuking side is the worse, look at all the trouble you caused from xmas with the 'fleg' issue...countless business going under in Belfast city centre due to your demonstrations


Go on snack-a-jack, you tell her!! 

Only joking. I'm not religious nor political.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> your a moron...vast majority want a united Ireland in nationalists communities, your fcuking side is the worse, look at all the trouble you caused from xmas with the 'fleg' issue...countless business going under in Belfast city centre due to your demonstrations


watch with your bigoted accusations


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

she probably got away with it the first 2 or 3 times, but now she's got caught she was "under duress"

There's a shocker! :lol:

She could have ruined thousands of lives with the amount of stuff she was trafficking

Hope she gets 20 years in a hell hole jail!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> watch with your bigoted accusations


Bigoted? Don't you watch the news, you'll find it was loyalist demonstrations...not an accusation but fact


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

dirtymusket1 said:


> she probably got away with it the first 2 or 3 times, but now she's got caught she was "under duress"
> 
> There's a shocker! :lol:
> 
> ...


It's coke not heroin. People don't rob their grannies for a few lines at the weekend. Plus the coke would be going to Ibiza the party capital of Europe people go there to get drunk full of drugs and rave away. No lives ruined except their own!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Bigoted? Don't you watch the news, you'll find it was loyalist demonstrations...not an accusation but fact


a fact that I was involved?

I think your post reflects your bitter bigoted attitude that you assume my religion reflects that I might be involved

as I said in my previous post people in Northern Ireland are moving on beyond these small minded attitude

but maybe with you living in England, being the good patriot lmao, you are out of touch with what's happening here

time to move on lad


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

artful_dodger87 said:


> It's coke not heroin. People don't rob their grannies for a few lines at the weekend. Plus the coke would be going to Ibiza the party capital of Europe people go there to get drunk full of drugs and rave away. No lives ruined except their own!


oh, so there's no such thing as a coke addict???

i live and learn :rolleye:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> a fact that I was involved?
> 
> I think your post reflects your bitter bigoted attitude that you assume my religion reflects that I might be involved
> 
> ...


aren't you the one who has several times spoke about attending the 12th celebrations, and isn't that what the demonstrations over the past 2 months have been about, they go hand in hand...you also speak about being british, so therefore that automatically means your a loyalist, as you think as yourself as british...plenty of Protestants I know who have don't care about the entire thing, so wouldn't put them as being loyalist...and so what im living over here for the next year to work, should I stay home, sponge of benefits and be another statistic, if you want to be british, move to England then??? Think its even worse, so one who was born in Ireland, lives in Ireland and doesn't think there Irish...and if I remember a previous thread were you went completely off track and started ranting about all the people in your area that where murdered by republicans, which had nothing to do with the conversation in the thread...plenty of your comments have little digs in them, but most are too much up your **** too notice


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

hahaha lol at how this thread is turning out.

tbf tho i have to agree about the protests, something thats causing that much rioting shud be addressed in a different manner that doesnt fuel chaos. and i also think the reason they let the parades go past flashpoints and disputed areas is simply to stir sh1t up. people are easier to distract and control when they fighting with eachother.

but im not sure i think theres any point at this stage in a united ireland purely cos i think we have the best of both worlds in ni lol. couldnt give a hoot about the politics


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

D3RF said:


> hahaha lol at how this thread is turning out.
> 
> tbf tho i have to agree about the protests, something thats causing that much rioting shud be addressed in a different manner that doesnt fuel chaos. and i also think the reason they let the parades go past flashpoints and disputed areas is simply to stir sh1t up. people are easier to distract and control when they fighting with eachother.
> 
> but im not sure i think theres any point at this stage in a united ireland purely cos i think we have the best of both worlds in ni lol. couldnt give a hoot about the politics


always going to be differences in opinion, but yeah, abit immature with some of my postings as it is the internet...each to there own:beer: all round


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> a fact that I was involved?
> 
> I think your post reflects your bitter bigoted attitude that you assume my religion reflects that I might be involved
> 
> ...


Why is it when you are posting on a serious subject your spelling and grammar is suddenly immaculate it when the thread is light hearted your spelling and grammar is atrocious?

Are you masquarading as a dumb blonde?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> always going to be differences in opinion, but yeah, abit immature with some of my postings as it is the internet...each to there own:beer: all round


yeah totally agree mate and everybody shud have their own opinion instead of being sheep lol. iv had this discussion with mates before loads of times as to what it would be like if ni merged with roi but after much deliberation i think for a few reasons i dont wanna get into we would prob b better staying th way we are... or if we did i reckon it would either be pretty much same as normal within a few years bar having a different currency etc... or a loada stuff wud go tits up lol. hard to know for sure!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

D3RF said:


> yeah totally agree mate and everybody shud have their own opinion instead of being sheep lol. iv had this discussion with mates before loads of times as to what it would be like if ni merged with roi but after much deliberation i think for a few reasons i dont wanna get into we would prob b better staying th way we are... or if we did i reckon it would either be pretty much same as normal within a few years bar having a different currency etc... or a loada stuff wud go tits up lol. hard to know for sure!


I get carried away some times, probably come across abit aggressive with how a type things but no harm intended...think the recession is obviously the only thing we should be concerned about since everyone from home has moved off...but the 'problem' back home will never be resolved unless theres a united Ireland, even loyalist leaders have admitted this, I mind Jackie McDonald giving an interview saying united Ireland is only 15years away


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> I get carried away some times, probably come across abit aggressive with how a type things but no harm intended...think the recession is obviously the only thing we should be concerned about since everyone from home has moved off...but the 'problem' back home will never be resolved unless theres a united Ireland, even loyalist leaders have admitted this, I mind Jackie McDonald giving an interview saying united Ireland is only 15years away


oh yeah i agree on that point for sure. integration is the only way forward not segregation. i think theres somewhere in asia where they have a law that every built up area has to have an equal amount of religions , races etc so they have to get along as they all live together . sounds like a good idea but it wud probably have flaws too..


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

D3RF said:


> hahaha lol at how this thread is turning out.
> 
> tbf tho i have to agree about the protests, something thats causing that much rioting shud be addressed in a different manner that doesnt fuel chaos. and i also think the reason they let the parades go past flashpoints and disputed areas is simply to stir sh1t up. people are easier to distract and control when they fighting with eachother.
> 
> but im not sure i think theres any point at this stage in a united ireland purely cos i think we have the best of both worlds in ni lol. couldnt give a hoot about the politics


A united Ireland will never happen for the simple fact that protestants have been lead to believe for far too long that they are British when they are infact Irish protestants. We have too many narrow minded bigots leading both sides like sheep for it to ever become a reality. Times have changed for the better though. My dad is ex PIRA and served alot of time in the maze prison for the cause but thankfully that is in the past. My sister married a British soldier over 10 years ago and him & my dad have been friends since. If someone like my dad is able to put it behind them I don't see why all these wee cnuts running around playing action man these days can't.

I have my opinions on how I would like things to be, but the fact is that will never be a reality in this country anymore.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> A united Ireland will never happen for the simple fact that protestants have been lead to believe for far too long that they are British when they are infact Irish protestants. We have too many narrow minded bigots leading both sides like sheep for it to ever become a reality. Times have changed for the better though. My dad is ex PIRA and served alot of time in the maze prison for the cause but thankfully that is in the past. My sister married a British soldier over 10 years ago and him & my dad have been friends since. If someone like my dad is able to put it behind them I don't see why all these wee cnuts running around playing action man these days can't.
> 
> I have my opinions on how I would like things to be, but the fact is that will never be a reality in this country anymore.


Yeah i think the whole thing is getting really played out at this stage, its kinda pathetic of small minoritys of both sides of the coin trying to reignite all this old sh1t. its done. ppl need something else to focus on in there lives.

majority of the leftover paramilitarys are massive hippocrites who say one thing yet do another . they r mostly all drug dealers nowadays anyway imo. a mate of mine got a warning from a group in strabane about drugs, then later was approached by one of the group to sell drugs for him. exact same thing happened with another guy i know in omagh but with one of the loyalist groups.

its ridiculous that they say they have valid points when they carry on like that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

D3RF said:


> Yeah i think the whole thing is getting really played out at this stage, its kinda pathetic of small minoritys of both sides of the coin trying to reignite all this old sh1t. its done. ppl need something else to focus on in there lives.
> 
> majority of the leftover paramilitarys are massive hippocrites who say one thing yet do another . they r mostly all drug dealers nowadays anyway imo. a mate of mine got a warning from a group in strabane about drugs, *then later was approached by one of the group to sell drugs for him*. exact same thing happened with another guy i know in omagh but with one of the loyalist groups.
> 
> its ridiculous that they say they have valid points when they carry on like that.


didn't happen to be Hugo Duncan?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

D3RF said:


> Yeah i think the whole thing is getting really played out at this stage, its kinda pathetic of small minoritys of both sides of the coin trying to reignite all this old sh1t. its done. ppl need something else to focus on in there lives.
> 
> majority of the leftover paramilitarys are massive hippocrites who say one thing yet do another . they r mostly all drug dealers nowadays anyway imo. a mate of mine got a warning from a group in strabane about drugs, then later was approached by one of the group to sell drugs for him. exact same thing happened with another guy i know in omagh but with one of the loyalist groups.
> 
> its ridiculous that they say they have valid points when they carry on like that.


The loyalist paras have always been caught up in drugs, even some of the republicans from the past such as the INLA have been in the drug game for a long time. Any "republicans" left now have just followed suit. The fact is they are hanging onto something from the past because they have no other choice. If they didn't have this fight what would they have? Just another day on the dole. If we achieved a united Ireland what would they label themselves as? They would have to face the fact that they are criminals and not freedom fighters as they like to think of themselves.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> The loyalist paras have always been caught up in drugs, even some of the republicans from the past such as the INLA have been in the drug game for a long time. Any "republicans" left now have just followed suit. The fact is they are hanging onto something from the past because they have no other choice. If they didn't have this fight what would they have? Just another day on the dole. If we achieved a united Ireland what would they label themselves as? They would have to face the fact that they are criminals and not freedom fighters as they like to think of themselves.


can't tar all of them with the same brush to be fair, plenty have settled back into society, used to work with quite afew from Belfast and strabane


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> can't tar all of them with the same brush to be fair, plenty have settled back into society, used to work with quite afew from Belfast and strabane


If they have settled back into society then those are not the people I'm talking about. I have 5-6 family members that were all ex PIRA and have settled back into society. I'm talking about the people that are hanging onto the fight because they have nothing left to go back to, no education, no job, no prospects.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> If they have settled back into society then those are not the people I'm talking about. I have 5-6 family members that were all ex PIRA and have settled back into society. I'm talking about the people that are hanging onto the fight because they have nothing left to go back to, no education, no job, no prospects.


were im sure that's true for a lot, once again plenty are still 'dissident' due to their republican beliefs being what they are, nothing to do with social standing i.e. job / home life etc...some people have tunnel vision in their beliefs, whether you agree with them or not, its just how they see things...I know afew young lads who are that way inclined, but they hold down full time jobs, got partners, some have kids etc, its simply where you cant see the point of continuing the struggle, another may see how you can simply give in...happens throughout the world, and always will


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> were im sure that's true for a lot, once again plenty are still 'dissident' due to their republican beliefs being what they are, nothing to do with social standing i.e. job / home life etc...some people have tunnel vision in their beliefs, whether you agree with them or not, its just how they see things...I know afew young lads who are that way inclined, but they hold down full time jobs, got partners, some have kids etc, its simply where you cant see the point of continuing the struggle, another may see how you can simply give in...happens throughout the world, and always will


I suppose thats true for some. I'm just judging it off lads I know. I've lived in the same area all my life and the ones I grew up with that are that way inclined haven't changed since we were kids. No education, no jobs, hardly leave the estate once a year sort of thing. It just seems to me that they have nothing other than their band of merry brothers, they have nothing to move on to if and when this is all over.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

they are the worst drug smugglers in town that is right it is the drug smuggling girls from peru. when i was having a watch of my television yesterday i saw 2 girls on it that have got themselfs in to quite a lot of trouble because they have got caught doing some drug smuggling in peru in china and they was saying to the judge that they didnt even know that they had some drugs in their bag and they said that they just thought it was rice but the judge just kept on saying yeah yeah yeah and he kept on looking at all of the lawyers and rolling his eyes and he was making everyone laugh because he was moving his mouth when the girls was talking so that it looked like he was saying what they was saying and he kept on pushing his judge wig down his face so that it looked like he had no eyes and it was so funny and he said to the girls that he doesnt believe their pathetic lies and he told them to just stay in prison because he is sick of the sight of them and to be honest i dont even want to have anything more to do with them as well because i have given them too many chances and they have just let me down too many times but most of all they have let the whole country down by being such rubbish drug smugglers and i hope that one day they will realise that when someone asks you to smuggle some drugs for them then you dont have to do it if you dont want to do it especially if you are really rubbish at it and you are going to get yourself caught. Chris (Simpsons artist) xox


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

James s said:


> they are the worst drug smugglers in town that is right it is the drug smuggling girls from peru. when i was having a watch of my television yesterday i saw 2 girls on it that have got themselfs in to quite a lot of trouble because they have got caught doing some drug smuggling in peru in china and they was saying to the judge that they didnt even know that they had some drugs in their bag and they said that they just thought it was rice but the judge just kept on saying yeah yeah yeah and he kept on looking at all of the lawyers and rolling his eyes and he was making everyone laugh because he was moving his mouth when the girls was talking so that it looked like he was saying what they was saying and he kept on pushing his judge wig down his face so that it looked like he had no eyes and it was so funny and he said to the girls that he doesnt believe their pathetic lies and he told them to just stay in prison because he is sick of the sight of them and to be honest i dont even want to have anything more to do with them as well because i have given them too many chances and they have just let me down too many times but most of all they have let the whole country down by being such rubbish drug smugglers and i hope that one day they will realise that when someone asks you to smuggle some drugs for them then you dont have to do it if you dont want to do it especially if you are really rubbish at it and you are going to get yourself caught. Chris (Simpsons artist) xox


 @The L Man you got competition in the MS paint game my friend !!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

James s said:


> they are the worst drug smugglers in town that is right it is the drug smuggling girls from peru. when i was having a watch of my television yesterday i saw 2 girls on it that have got themselfs in to quite a lot of trouble because they have got caught doing some drug smuggling in peru in china and they was saying to the judge that they didnt even know that they had some drugs in their bag and they said that they just thought it was rice but the judge just kept on saying yeah yeah yeah and he kept on looking at all of the lawyers and rolling his eyes and he was making everyone laugh because he was moving his mouth when the girls was talking so that it looked like he was saying what they was saying and he kept on pushing his judge wig down his face so that it looked like he had no eyes and it was so funny and he said to the girls that he doesnt believe their pathetic lies and he told them to just stay in prison because he is sick of the sight of them and to be honest i dont even want to have anything more to do with them as well because i have given them too many chances and they have just let me down too many times but most of all they have let the whole country down by being such rubbish drug smugglers and i hope that one day they will realise that when someone asks you to smuggle some drugs for them then you dont have to do it if you dont want to do it especially if you are really rubbish at it and you are going to get yourself caught. Chris (Simpsons artist) xox


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Before anyone else comments, it's a running joke.

https://www.facebook.com/TheSimpsonsArt?fref=ts


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> If they have settled back into society then those are not the people I'm talking about. I have 5-6 family members that were all ex PIRA and have settled back into society. I'm talking about the people that are hanging onto the fight because they have nothing left to go back to, no education, no job, no prospects.


Yea those types of people pretty sad really, nothing going for them, violence all they know, pure bitter, no prospects


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Regardless of who they think they stand for, I'd love to see every single one of those yobs who brick and petrolbomb police without punishment get shot to bits.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

dirtymusket1 said:


> oh, so there's no such thing as a coke addict???
> 
> i live and learn :rolleye:


As I said the coke would have been going to Ibiza the party drug capital of Europe. People who go there use many recreational drugs like coke for a good time.

Anyway cokes not psychically addictive like many things I.e people who post on this forum every minute of the day it's psychological.

Anyway remind me not to invite you next time I go to Ibiza lol peace out mate.


----------



## terryhogan (Aug 19, 2013)

artful_dodger87 said:


> As I said the coke would have been going to Ibiza the party drug capital of Europe. People who go there use many recreational drugs like coke for a good time.
> 
> Anyway cokes not psychically addictive like many things I.e people who post on this forum every minute of the day it's psychological.
> 
> Anyway remind me not to invite you next time I go to Ibiza lol peace out mate.


Each to there own i have loads of mates that do coke, i choose not to do any drugs , and i know im new here, but .... are you a coke apologist?

I have had some mates who have had their lives ****ed up by the coke addiction. To say its not addictive is just wrong. Addiction is addiction whether psychological or not. Neither is ok.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

terryhogan said:


> Each to there own i have loads of mates that do coke, i choose not to do any drugs , and i know im new here, but .... are *you a coke apologist*?
> 
> I have had some mates who have had their lives ****ed up by the coke addiction. To say its not addictive is just wrong. Addiction is addiction whether psychological or not. Neither is ok.


sadly, I goggled this to see if this was a real job......agree coke is an addiction, whether physical or psychological..alot of mates cant get through weekend and some weekedays without shoving copious amounts up your nose


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

terryhogan said:


> Each to there own i have loads of mates that do coke, i choose not to do any drugs , and i know im new here, but .... are you a coke apologist?
> 
> I have had some mates who have had their lives ****ed up by the coke addiction. To say its not addictive is just wrong. Addiction is addiction whether psychological or not. Neither is ok.


You missed my point mate I'm saying its going to Ibiza where people party on recreational drugs wether it ketamine, coke, Ectasy or what ever new party drugs are around. People go there on holiday to rave out there face for however long there holidays are and enjoy themselves. It's hardly ruining lives in Ibiza it's enhancing their holidays. Of course there's people that go and don't take any drugs and so be it.

No where in my post did I say it's no addictive I just stated its psychologically addictive.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

glad we are back on to drugs. all that Irish rubbish clogging up the thread. should just sink Ireland and be done with it, lot less hassle then.

anyone going to have a nibble?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Zola said:


> Regardless of who they think they stand for, I'd love to see every single one of those yobs who brick and petrolbomb police without punishment get shot to bits.


agree! its awful what the police have to deal with


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

James s said:


> From FB


Haha just got that. I clicked back on this by mistake. Feeling amused but daft at the same time.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> glad we are back on to drugs. all that Irish rubbish clogging up the thread. should just sink Ireland and be done with it, lot less hassle then.
> 
> anyone going to have a nibble?


That means if there's no Ireland, jedward will be stuck with u's


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I think we're all starting to miss the point a bit here

Does anyone think she'll turn to muff in prison and do they allow camera phones in Peru's jails?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> glad we are back on to drugs. all that Irish rubbish clogging up the thread. should just sink Ireland and be done with it, lot less hassle then.
> 
> anyone going to have a nibble?


Nice clever use of white writing but nobody took the bait. Happy fishing!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Nice clever use of white writing but nobody took the bait. Happy fishing!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> can't tar all of them with the same brush to be fair, plenty have settled back into society, used to work with quite afew from Belfast and strabane


I know quite a few republicans that have went on and done well for themselves away from criminal activty. Even my 2nd cousin is a teacher now and he done 11 years stretch for a shooting/bomb and few other things they threw onto him. He would still class himself as a republican and is still in sinn fein but defo no criminal activty from him

EDIT. Just got your 15000 like man. Heres to the next 15000. FS im only on 1017, i must be a **** about here  lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Seen this on teh net and thought it was a wee cracker lol


----------

